# Wer hat alles die Anno 1701, Anno 1404 (RAR) oder (und) Anno 2070 Limited Edition ?



## Niza (13. Mai 2011)

Hier Liste ich mal auf wer eine Limitierte Edition von Anno 1701,  Anno 1404 oder (und) Anno 2070 hat:

Ich bin gespant wieviele eine hier im Forum haben:
Am besten mit Nummer z.B. wie meine 1998 von 17001 exemplaren und wäre auch nett für Foto muss aber nicht.

Achja
Alle die, die* Anno 1404 Limited Edition* haben (Seit Glücklich wie ich  )
*Die gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen* (z.B. Ebay)
*Außer bei Amazon *
Neu ab 125€ aufwärts 
Gebraucht ab 67€ aufwärts
Also Richtig *Sammlerwert *
(Ich habe sie im Mai 2011 für 30€ erworben)
hier der Link wenn ihr es nicht glaubt
ANNO 1404: Pc: Amazon.de: Games



Anno 1701 (17001 Exemplare):

????? von 17001 - Patze
????? von 17001 - midnight
????? von 17001 - nfsgame
?????  von 17001 - painkiller - ovp
  1998 von 17001 - Niza






Anno 1404 (30000 Exemplare):

????? von 30000 - midnight
?????  von 30000 - painkiller - ovp
11430 von 30000 - lu89
18449 von 30000 - PCGH_Marc
21107 von 30000 - Niza


----------



## Niza (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anno 1404 und (oder) Anno 1701 Limited Edition wer besitzt sie alles?*

Anno 2070 (21000 Exemplare)

????? von 21000 - Painkiller
5979 von 21000 - Niza
19462 von 21000 - NCphalon


----------



## lu89 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer hat alles die Anno 1404 oder (und) Anno 1701 Limited Edition ?*

Hehe, ich bin auch so ein kleiner Anno Suchti. Bei der 1404er habe ich Nummer 11430. Ansonsten habe ich natürlich auch alle anderen Teile, aber nicht als Limitierte Edition.


----------



## Niza (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer hat alles die Anno 1404 oder (und) Anno 1701 Limited Edition ?*

Willkommen bei den Annoholikern 

Habe auch 1602 und 1503
Anno 1602 war eines meiner ersten Spiele die ich gezockt hatte.

Danke für den Beitrag 

Ich habe das mal oben übernommen.

Hat von euch schon mal jemand die Mandelsamen ausprobiert ?


----------



## Painkiller (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer hat alles die Anno 1404 oder (und) Anno 1701 Limited Edition ?*

Ich hab auch beide^^ Nur KA welche Nummer die haben. Sind bis heute OVP. 

Ein einzelnes Bild hab ich net^^

Musst du suchen gehen xD

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-her-eure-spielepackungen-21.html#post2797283


----------



## Niza (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer hat alles die Anno 1404 oder (und) Anno 1701 Limited Edition ?*

Das ist mal eine Super Sammlung

Habe sie sogar entdeckt 

Auf den ersten Foto 1404 und den fünften Foto 1701


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer hat alles die Anno 1404 oder (und) Anno 1701 Limited Edition ?*

Anno 1701 als LE hab ich auch, Nummer weiß ich gerade nicht.


----------



## midnight (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer hat alles die Anno 1404 oder (und) Anno 1701 Limited Edition ?*

Ich hab beide als Limited Edition. Müsste die exakten Nummern mal nachsehen...


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer hat alles die Anno 1404 oder (und) Anno 1701 Limited Edition ?*



Niza schrieb:


> Das ist mal eine Super Sammlung
> 
> Habe sie sogar entdeckt
> 
> Auf den ersten Foto 1404 und den fünften Foto 1701




Danke^^

Die is aber nicht aktuell. Ist schon wieder um einiges gewachsen. 

Hoffentlich gibts vom neuen Anno auch eine Limited Edition.


----------



## Niza (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer hat alles die Anno 1404 oder (und) Anno 1701 Limited Edition ?*



midnight schrieb:


> Ich hab beide als Limited Edition. Müsste die exakten Nummern mal nachsehen...


 
Dann mach das mal 

Ich übernimm dich trotzdem oben



<painkiller> schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibts vom neuen Anno auch eine Limited Edition.




Das wäre schon cool wenn es Anno 2070 auch als limites Edition geben würde


----------



## Patze (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wer hat alles die Anno 1404 oder (und) Anno 1701 Limited Edition ?*

Habe Anno 1701 Limited. 3000er Nummer!

1404 Limited kaufe ich mir demnächst!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wer hat alles die Anno 1404 oder (und) Anno 1701 Limited Edition ?*

*Anno 1404*, die 18.449:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niza (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wer hat alles die Anno 1701, Anno 1404 oder(und) Anno 2070 Limited Edition ?*

Moin,
Ich wahr mal wieder hier und habe die Sachen übernommen
Und Anno 2070 Limited Edition hinzugefügt

Ich habe Die Anno 2070 limited Edition jetzt auch Bestellt und warte jetzt ungeduldig drauf 

Dabei habe ich keine Ahnung wie hoch die Auflage da ist .
werde ich ja sehen in ein paar Tagen

Fotos werden folgen wenn da ist

Das mit den Mandelsamen aus Anno 1404 LE ist nichts geworden 
Habe Anleitung beachtet 
habe es getestet und ca. 8 Wochen gewartet , gegossen und gepflegt
ist nichts gekommen . Schade  eigentlich.


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2011)

Die Anno 2070 Limited Edition hab ich auch. Leider ist sie nicht so gut gelungen wie die Vorgänger.  
Naja, der "Haben" Faktor eben.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpCEkvXwbMI


----------



## Niza (19. Dezember 2011)

Ist heute schon angekommen die Anno 2070 Limited Edition 
habe Nummer 5979 von 21000 (Steht auf Innenseite des Pappdeckels)



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die Anno 2070 Limited Edition  hab ich auch. Leider ist sie nicht so gut gelungen wie die Vorgänger.
> Naja, der "Haben" Faktor eben.



Da muss ich dir zu 100% zustimmen 
Gutens Video

Ey die haben ja Pappe genommen und keine Holzbox oder Metallbox
Echt Enttäuschend gegenüber dem Vorgängern die aus Holz waren

Aber wenigstens habe ich eine von 21000 

Inhalt:
Ein Poster mit Warenkreisläufen
Ein Artbook
Soundtrack Tycoon (34 Tracks)
Soundtrack Eco (30 Tracks)
Das Spiel Selber
Und den tollen Bausatz 
*
Fotos Folgen wenn Ich meinen Akku geladen Habe von meiner Digicam*
*Die Fotos  sind dann im Zweiten Thread zu finden nach dem Eröffnungsthread*

Bin Gerade dabei mir den Soundtrack durchzuhören 
Und das Spiel habe ich nun doppelt also werde ich es einmal OVP verhökern
Und wenn ich Zeit habe werde ich mal ein bischen basteln 
Oder ich lasse es doch lieber , weil ich mir gerade das Video angesehen habe

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## NCphalon (19. Dezember 2011)

Anno 2070 19.462/21.000


----------



## Niza (19. Dezember 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Anno 2070 19.462/21.000


 
Habe ich übernommen 

jetzt habe ich ein Paar Fotos hinzugefügt im 2. Thread nach dem Eröffnungsthread

Ich habe mich mal auch an den Bausatz versucht
Aber habe aufgegeben nach 1,5 Stunden weil ich beim Motor verzweifelt bin

Die Positive Seite ist das der Soundtrack schön ist 

Mfg:
Niza


----------

